# One for Bob - Headcover Drill



## One Planer (May 24, 2012)

Following on from Kids' post earlier I thought I'd try something tonight with Bob's patented headcover drill.

Forgive the crudeness of the drawing but it was the best I could do 







The circle is the ball (..... Obviously)
The red line is the target line
The green oblong is the headcover
The blue line represents the divot line

The back ground.

I was using a 56* wedge, the ball was in the centre of my stance. 

I set the headcover close to the ball, just outside of the take away line so the club head could move freely back, but would hit the head cover if the swing path was out-to-in.

The results:

I missed the headcover every time. I made a good ball first contact and took a smallish (4") divot. The ball flight was straight and along the target line.

Each time the divot pointed to the left of the target line but I had not hit the headcover 

If anybody can explain this I'd  love to hear your thoughts :thup:


----------



## RGDave (May 24, 2012)

You've got me Gaz. Maybe the divots are not the full story and the lie of the club is....ahem, lying to you.

(If the sole is not flat, sometimes the divots look off target???)


----------



## DaveM (May 24, 2012)

Simples. your swing is in-out-in. As the divot is after contact the club has started back on the, out to in bit. That is spot on just as it shoud be.


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2012)

Did you use any other club like say a 6 iron?


----------



## RGDave (May 24, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Simples. your swing is in-out-in. As the divot is after contact the club has started back on the, out to in bit. That is spot on just as it shoud be.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. Good call. or should it read in-square-in? (just kidding)


----------



## One Planer (May 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Did you use any other club like say a 6 iron?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't Bob unfortunatley. I went onto the football pitches just around the corner from where I live. If I'd have taken a 6 iron the ball would have ended up in someones bedroom 

If it helps. The last time I was at the course I had the same with a 7 iron. Ball flew straight but divot was to the left of target.

This is quite a regular thing for me Bob to be honest and seems to be the case with the majority of the shorter clubs that take a divot.


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2012)

Just wondering if the clubface is a touch open to the swingpath.
Then, the straighter the face, the more likely the ball may fade a touch


----------



## One Planer (May 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Just wondering if the clubface is a touch open to the swingpath.
Then, the straighter the face, the more likely the ball may fade a touch
		
Click to expand...

Again, I couldn't tell you that Bob.

Just seemed a little strange that I was missing the headcover, the ball was flying straight, but my divot went left 

Just thought I'd throw it out to the more knowlegable folk than me on the forum.


----------



## Region3 (May 25, 2012)

Coming more from the inside is something I've been trying to do as well. On the course most of my divots with wedges will point left but it's not something that's bothered me because I'm hitting them ok. I probably have the ball a couple of inches forward of centre though.


----------



## One Planer (May 25, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Coming more from the inside is something I've been trying to do as well. On the course most of my divots with wedges will point left but it's not something that's bothered me because I'm hitting them ok. I probably have the ball a couple of inches forward of centre though.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on R3

I'm not overly concerned about it as the ball ot going where I aim. This is also ture with the irons so I'll just keep going as I am :thup:


----------



## Region3 (May 25, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Spot on R3

I'm not overly concerned about it as the ball ot going where I aim. This is also ture with the irons so I'll just keep going as I am :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Although I say I'm not bothered while I'm hitting it well, I do sometimes wonder if I'm out to in when it happens.

Maybe I should move a 'loose impediment' to where the headcover would be and see if I launch it with the ball


----------



## tommyangles (May 26, 2012)

Try this?

http://youtu.be/97CcuSbF_xQ


----------



## RGDave (May 26, 2012)

tommyangles said:



			Try this?

http://youtu.be/97CcuSbF_xQ

Click to expand...

Nice. Everyone should watch.

I only ever check mine very occasionally, the flight of the ball or the clatter of the ball in the trees tells me all I need to know.

Today, I pushed 90% of my shots, don't need to call CSI


----------

